# Can you Say Metal?



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

These kid's have a future if they keep it up. 
Check it out...http://www.break.com/index/kids-playing-metallica-is-awesome-2177592


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW and the girls was awesome for her age!


----------

